# Matching Panel on Thursday at 11.30 - I'm scared!



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Hiya,

I am waiting with excited anticipation our matching panel on thursday! We really want this little one to be ours and we are so excited/nervous/ anxious about the panel!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi 
Just wanted to wish you luck.Sure things will go well how old is the little one you are being matched with boy or girl.We are hoping to go to panel for approval nov . will keep fingers crossed for you keep us posted.

Wigantwo


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Shivster, can't wait to hear your news!!!! I am sure all will be fine,
Love JD x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Shivster,

Heaps and heaps of luck for Thursday  

Laine


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

for thursday shivster. sure you'll be fine 

kj x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Good luck to you both.

Hpe this is the one for you.

Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Good Luck for Thursay

Cant wait to hear your news

Hugs

Mez
x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Good luck for Thursday.  Can't wait to read your update.

Tracey x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

good luck for Thursday. xxxxx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you all for your good wishes!  I will keep you all posted when we find out on thursday!!! 

Shivster x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Shivster,
Looking forward to hearing your good news!
Viva
XXX


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Good luck Shivster, look forward to reading your good news on Thursday.

love
Cindy


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Luck Shivster

Looking forward to reading your news tomorrow

Lynn x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Good Luck for tomorrow Shivster.
Love
OT x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow hun, i can't wait to hear how you get on  

pam xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

How has it gone today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,post your news when you can!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Panel approved the match!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are over the moon just waiting for the decision maker's rubber stamp! 

Thanks for all your support - I will keep you posted!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Woohooooooooooooooooooo !



Won't be long til your little chap is home with you then 

xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

So glad to hear this news, not long and your son will be home with you,look forward to Reading how things go.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Many congratulations and best wishes!

Won't be long now!

Lots of love 

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news shivster  
lets hope that decision makers gets his skates on 

kj x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations!

Hope the DM makes his decision soon and you can start intros.
Love
OT x


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Great news shivster, I bet you are really excited.

Love Rebecca x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

WOOHOO !!!! well done hun, i can't wait to hear (read) more



NickyB71 said:


> I'm over the moon for you!! So pleased to read that your son will coming home soon... what's his name and how old is he??
> 
> Love Nicky xxx


Nicky it is advised that no personal details (ie name) be given out on here as it is a public board and the identities of the children must be protected 

pam xx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Prospective DS is 17 months! Can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

congrats! 

its all been great news on these threads.
   


lots of love camly xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations, enjoy, you'll be a great mum!

Love
WelshyXXXXXX


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Wonderful news Shivster, can't wait to hear all about your intros our DD 'Lola' is 17 months and she is just magic!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Shivster

Fantastic news.     You must be so excited  

Looking forward to reading about your intros

Lynn x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Nicky you are not thick hun   it's all too easy to forget these things, my niece wanted to plaster pics of my ds all over the net to show all her friends 

pam xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Pam interesting what you say about your niece, a girl I work with, her DD did exactly the same about her new cousin, her new cousin was adopted as a baby & the new Mum went mad at my friend.  I had to side with the new Mum but I don't think my friends DD thought she was doing any harm. Like you say you can never be to careful & Nicky your not thick, we are all curios of things like their name and age but for obvious reasons we can't post "stuff" like that, we'd love to share "stuff" but you just never know.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's support - still waiting on decision maker but I have fc phone number now so I am going to take a brave pill and call...


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi all,

Spoken to fc she is fab!

Got the letter today - decision maker said yes! so all systems go!!!


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Great news shivster...........any idea of when intor's will start and will your little man be with you before Christmas?

Love
& best wishes

Andrea
xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Shivster, 
I was going to say congrats and when do intro's start but Andrea beat me to it!!!
Great news for you all!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Hiya,

Lots of faffing about arranging a meeting then rearranging it - after that we have to wait ten days for intros to start - All being well he should be home early ish november!!


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Fantastic Shivster, I am delighted for you. when do intros start any idea?
Love JD x


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Not really any idea - they are still faffing!      

Really annoying but he will be worth the wait!


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Like you say the wait will be worth it but it would be nice to have some idea of when you are going to meet your son.

Have you got use to saying that yet.................MY SON!
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Shivster,

Not sure how I missed your wonderful news  

So pleased for you....a little boy of 17 months...he will be just wonderful 

Laine xx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

We start intros on wednesday with a view to hi coming home on the 14th November!   Over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

fab news! 

enjoy buying your DS christmas pressies!

xxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

It will be here before you know it! Can't wait to read all about it!
Viva
XXX


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

That's great Shivster, congratulations!!! Enjoy every second and I can say with certainty now that Andrea's advice is essential - remember tissues and spare camera batteries!!! 

sd
x


----------

